

The GNU Project by Richard Stallman - kunai
http://pastebin.com/1GXD7APd

======
gus_massa
Please submit the original link:
[http://www.gnu.org/gnu/thegnuproject.html](http://www.gnu.org/gnu/thegnuproject.html)

